# At a loss



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

I dont know what to do. I feel worse today, exhausted. My toddler wouldnt let me sleep last night, and no one will watch him for me. My mom has to work all day. I tried to sleep, couldnt sleep on my bed b/c I felt all this pressure on my neck and it hurt. So I had to sleep on the couch. After a few hours my toddler came out and slept on me, so I couldnt sleep b/c he kept inching up and I had to keep telling him to get away from my neck. Then he wakes up early and starts getting into the crayons. It killed for me to get up. This hurts really bad. All my body wants to do is sleep, and i cannot b/c I dont really have any help with my toddler. I am worried I wont heal now.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you regularly taking any pain meds? Even if it is just tylenol and/or advil? Keep taking those regularly, even if the pain isn't acute, so you can at least be more comfortable. Also, ice as much as you can.

I'm sorry the kids aren't giving you a break. I have to imagine you are exhausted. I wish I had some advice, but I'll just keep my fingers crossed that someone can help you out soon.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Ty. I'll be ok. My friend is actually taking my older two overnight. That was a pleasant surprise lol. I just wish I could nap. That isnt happening, so I will just sit around.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Any chance your dad could take the toddler for the night?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

animegeekmom said:


> I dont know what to do. I feel worse today, exhausted. My toddler wouldnt let me sleep last night, and no one will watch him for me. My mom has to work all day. I tried to sleep, couldnt sleep on my bed b/c I felt all this pressure on my neck and it hurt. So I had to sleep on the couch. After a few hours my toddler came out and slept on me, so I couldnt sleep b/c he kept inching up and I had to keep telling him to get away from my neck. Then he wakes up early and starts getting into the crayons. It killed for me to get up. This hurts really bad. All my body wants to do is sleep, and i cannot b/c I dont really have any help with my toddler. I am worried I wont heal now.


Did you not get pain medication? Are you icing down? Ice helps a lot!

I am so sorry; what a mess. But, keep the faith as you will soon see the a rainbow. Each day just has to get better.


----------

